# Official AndyHuggins Weekly Breakdown Thread



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

This is the Official @andyhuggins Weekly Breakdown Thread. Please keep all of your drunken ramblings in here to avoid annoying everyone else on the forum you stumble bum.

On a serious note though, why does this guy get away with straight up launching an attack and abusing members on the forum? People get banned everyday for less, i understand the irony in me basically slagging him off for slagging other members off but it's getting embarrassing now..

I also understand I myself might get a ban but someone had to point out the obvious.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In :lol:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> In :lol:


Why do you think it acceptable to get drunk, hurl abuse at people them not even offer an apology the next morning? You're a Grade A a**hole.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

didnt we only just recover from the dickhead callling out tekkers ?? do we really need another one of these

i am going to start bringing a handbag with me when i log in to this forum so i can swing mine around as well


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@UkWardy what are you doing in my thread?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

@andyhuggins i dont have a problem with u fella. You have never hurled abuse at me drunk or sober.

Enjoy your thread


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins i dont have a problem with u fella. You have never hurled abuse at me drunk or sober.
> 
> Enjoy your thread


Thanks @harrison180


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh my.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyway over and out, just keep all your drunken ramblings in here next time you drink too much whiskey in your armchair you geriatric old f*ck


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

UkWardy said:


> Anyway over and out, just keep all your drunken ramblings in here next time you drink too much whiskey in your armchair you geriatric old f*ck


AHHHH sorry you left so soon @UkWardy


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

The guy doesn't even deserve this thread!


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> The guy doesn't even deserve this thread!


The guy doesn't deserve an account in here, Cnut doesn't even lift does he ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

gymspaz said:


> The guy doesn't deserve an account in here, *Cnut doesn't even lift does he ?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Only your jaw off of the ground LOL.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

gymspaz said:


> The guy doesn't deserve an account in here, Cnut doesn't even lift does he ?


Well that's true mate.

50% of his posts are being a utter cvnt and the other 50% are brown nosing people..lol


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> You'd be lucky to pick your own jaw off the ground if I ever got hold if you


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

gymspaz said:


> I think you mean't to say "of" not "if" lol.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> yeah, I was only joking anyway, I wouldn't hit an old man. I just feel sorry for you tbh


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

gymspaz said:


> Thanks for your concern


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Team andy..coz I love a drunken brown nose :bounce:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

...and this thread is something to do with bodybuilding? :spam:

:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Team andy..coz I love a drunken brown nose :bounce:


Thanks @Skye666 :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

musclemate said:


> ...and this thread is something to do with bodybuilding? :spam:
> 
> :lol:


Nooooo keep up....it's to do with ..andy and he dosnt lift.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Andy, you told me before that you didn't drink. In fact came across very anti drink and said I dont need drink to be able to enjoy being out

Lying cvnt, your not the boring old cvnt I thought you were then :thumb:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Nooooo keep up....it's to do with ..andy and he dosnt lift.


Ah...gotcha! :lol:

Does he realise that?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

musclemate said:


> Ah...gotcha! :lol:
> 
> Does he realise that?


I sure do @musclemate :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Is this thread genuine or is it just everyone taking the p1ss out of Andy just because he is an old cvnt? If the latter then carry on  or have I missed a load of ****e?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets bring a bit of humour to this thread, I'll get the ball rolling.

Anydyhuggins is so old, that when he was told to act his age, he died.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lets bring a bit of humour to this thread, I'll get the ball rolling.
> 
> Anydyhuggins is so old, that when he was told to act his age, he died.


OMG I just cracked a rib laughing :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

What is it with these members who joined this year constantly slagging off the more established members? Seems odd that there's been so many older members banned and then newer members constantly moaning.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

AndyHuggins is so stupid, that he still managed to p*** himself, even when being locked in a toilet.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youngstarz said:


> AndyHuggins is so stupid, that he still managed to p*** himself, even when being locked in a toilet.


You sound bitter m8


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

AndyHuggins is so old he ****s out fossils and farts dust.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> AndyHuggins is so stupid, that he still managed to p*** himself, even when being locked in a toilet.


 @Youngstarz you were with me to witness it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> You sound bitter m8


LOL


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Ah...gotcha! :lol:
> 
> Does he realise that?


Not yet thinks he does but he's old innit


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't get it if this is just a bit of banter then fair enough if any of this is of a more bitter and serious nature it isn't going to end well


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> What is it with these members who joined this year constantly slagging off the more established members? Seems odd that there's been so many older members banned and then newer members constantly moaning.


There's just no respect anymore for us oldies...I wear garlic it keeps them away from me


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Not yet thinks he does but he's old innit


Sorry for being old "innit".


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> @Youngstarz you were with me to witness it


I was the one who locked you in more like, ha!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> You sound bitter m8


Oushhhhhhhhhh Come @ me bro!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

what's the difference between Andy Huggins and a pepperami?

The wrapper :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> I was the one who locked you in more like, ha!


But the lock is in the inside. LOL


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Double J said:


> what's the difference between Andy Huggins and a pepperami?
> 
> The wrapper :lol:


Thank you for entering my thread


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> But the lock is in the inside. LOL


Lock? I barricaded you in from the outside bro. :tt2:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Thank you for entering my thread


My pleasure


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> Lock? I barricaded you in from the outside bro. :tt2:


so I take it you watched me p*** myself from outside then?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> so I take it you watched me p*** myself from outside then?


Nope! poor Andy Pandy was whinging for me to let him out.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> Nope! poor Andy Pandy was whinging for me to let him out.


I am so glad that you stayed for the "whole show" @Youngstarz Can you send me a copy of the vid you made please?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I am so glad that you stayed for the "whole show" @Youngstarz Can you send me a copy of the vid you made please?


You're so dumb you studied for a drug test.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

UkWardy said:


> Anyway over and out, just keep all your drunken ramblings in here next time you drink too much whiskey in your armchair you geriatric old f*ck


That's out of order. He's younger than me.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> You're so dumb you studied for a drug test.


UMMM "dumb" But I passed it. How dumb is that?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> UMMM "dumb" But I passed it. How dumb is that?


What did your cycles back in the day consist of mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> What did your cycles back in the day consist of mate?


How dare you "mate" me.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> How dare you "mate" me.


By that tone am guessing Tren? see ya later scrooge laa


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> By that tone am guessing Tren? see ya later scrooge laa


interested in the "scrooge" remark?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Double J said:


> My pleasure


I hope you enjoyed it?


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

I heard that @andyhuggins first became 'stage ready' when he lost his job 65 years ago and couldn't afford to eat... He's never worked since


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> I heard that @andyhuggins first became 'stage ready' when he lost his job 65 years ago and couldn't afford to eat... He's never worked since


Are u being a bully :nono:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

What has Andy Huggins and a Sewer Rod got in common???

There both skinny, and covered in ****


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i bet not one of you would have the balls to say what your saying to his face. if he has said something to p1ss u off then fine pull him up on it but then making a thread where folks take the p1ss out of his bodybuilding and other stuff is just pathetic tbh.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> i bet not one of you would have the balls to say what your saying to his face. if he has said something to p1ss u off then fine pull him up on it but then making a thread where folks take the p1ss out of his bodybuilding and other stuff is just pathetic tbh.


He did just roll into a members journal and constantly tell him he looks shít tbf mate

Eye for an eye on here lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> He did just roll into a members journal and constantly tell him he looks shít tbf mate
> 
> Eye for an eye on here lol


which member was it? im guessing the OP?

in which case the member should just have ago not make a thread bullying the guy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> which member was it? im guessing the OP?
> 
> in which case the member should just have ago not make a thread bullying the guy.


Nah, it was merkleman poor sod. Gets enough abuse on what he does/doesn't do.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> i bet not one of you would have the balls to say what your saying to his face. if he has said something to p1ss u off then fine pull him up on it but then making a thread where folks take the p1ss out of his bodybuilding and other stuff is just pathetic tbh.


oh you must be his carer


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, it was merkleman poor sod. Gets enough abuse on what he does/doesn't do.


i kinda took it that merk was the class clown and enjoyed the banter and abuse in his threads?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> oh you must be his carer


yep thats what i am


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> i kinda took it that merk was the class clown and enjoyed the banter and abuse in his threads?


Yeah banter is one thing but straight out - "you look shít" posts and continuing it was a little harsh.

Other guys may have a similar opinion but they at least offer some advice off the back of it.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> i kinda took it that merk was the class clown and enjoyed the banter and abuse in his threads?


He does a good job of taking all the flak he gets in good humour. However, he's a young lad and it's not hard to figure out that he has confidence and self-esteem issues. A bit of light-hearted ribbing is one thing, but sustained picking on him is really not something anyone should be proud of.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> which member was it? im guessing the OP?
> 
> in which case the member should just have ago not make a thread bullying the guy.


The guy gives it out quick enough. I've never seen anything constructive written by him. He only writes sly and obnoxious posts. He comes across as a very bitter person. You reap what you sow.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> He does a good job of taking all the flak he gets in good humour. However, he's a young lad and it's not hard to figure out that he has confidence and self-esteem issues. A bit of light-hearted ribbing is one thing, but sustained picking on him is really not something anyone should be proud of.


Yeah i agree and from what i have seen and read he is in the same boat as me i think. @blueuk gives me stick on threads but i take it as a joke but some of the things he has said i could of took personaly but i dont let it bother me.

Its hard for skinny guys to put pics up or ask things to big guys who have been big that long they have forgot what it was like to be a skinny kid but you shouldnt let someone behind a keyboard upset u.

I made a thread about wearing a hulk vest for my holiday and i want to fill it out. Blue replied with a few comments about having sphagetti arms and it didnt sound very jokey. Now when i cant push my arms for that last set i just think "ill show u spaghetti arms u cvnt" and push myself lol .

Lifes to short and theres to many real problems out there to let someone on a forum upset you. I have never personally had a bad experiance with andy hence why im not giving him a bashing.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PaulB said:


> The guy gives it out quick enough. I've never seen anything constructive written by him. He only writes sly and obnoxious posts. He comes across as a very bitter person. You reap what you sow.


When i frist started i found him very helpful when i wanted to know about training natty or natty bodybuilding comps etc.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah i agree and from what i have seen and read he is in the same boat as me i think. @blueuk gives me stick on threads but i take it as a joke but some of the things he has said i could of took personaly but i dont let it bother me.
> 
> Its hard for skinny guys to put pics up or ask things to big guys who have been big that long they have forgot what it was like to be a skinny kid but you shouldnt let someone behind a keyboard upset u.
> 
> ...


I lol'd :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> When i frist started i found him very helpful when i wanted to know about training natty or natty bodybuilding comps etc.


You must be privileged.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> i bet not one of you would have the balls to say what your saying to his face. if he has said something to p1ss u off then fine pull him up on it but then making a thread where folks take the p1ss out of his bodybuilding and other stuff is just pathetic tbh.


I didn't make a thread to take the **** out of him, I made this thread to call him out on it. No it wasn't about me by the way..

and FYI if someone I knew was being bullied by a drunk I would confront them in person.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> When i frist started i found him very helpful when i wanted to know about training natty or natty bodybuilding comps etc.


Sounds like you have picked up your white knight helmet and are riding andyhuggins into battle


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Are u being a bully :nono:


no, I believe huggins was being a bully when he started spouting off with his drunken ramblings


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> *i bet not one of you would have the balls to say what your saying to his face*. if he has said something to p1ss u off then fine pull him up on it but then making a thread where folks take the p1ss out of his bodybuilding and other stuff is just pathetic tbh.


I would tbh, hes out of order


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Just had a look was a pretty bizarre thing to do to be honest.

I say leave it in the hands of the Mods to dish out what they see fit. Surely some sort of action is needed to chill him out.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

The guys a cvnt

/Thread


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Twisted said:


> Just had a look was a pretty bizarre thing to do to be honest.
> 
> I say leave it in the hands of the Mods to dish out what they see fit. Surely some sort of action is needed to chill him out.


agreed. i'm out before I get another infraction for posts that are substantially less offensive then what started the thread in the first place


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Read the last few pages of my journal and you'll see why this thread makes sense lol, no idea how he gets away with it..
> 
> @Tinytom doesn't let anybody get off lightly???


Ill go have a look mate. Im not saying anyone was right or wrong in your argument with him its none of my business mate i just havent had a bad experience with andy thats why im "sticking up" for him.

Ive never had any trouble or problems with u either mate so im not on anyones side. Just annoys me when people gang up and rip into folk.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Sounds like you have picked up your white knight helmet and are riding andyhuggins into battle


Haha now that makes a pretty picture dont it?

I just dont like it when people gang up on one person. I have no problem with him but if it was just aimed at merk then im sure merk could of made this thread or had an argument on that thread. Like tekkers and his new mate lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Haha now that makes a pretty picture dont it?
> 
> I just dont like it when people gang up on one person. I have no problem with him but if it was just aimed at merk then im sure merk could of made this thread or had an argument on that thread. Like tekkers and his new mate lol


The bitter guy?

Cant remember his name to tag

Andy loves the attention


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> I didn't make a thread to take the **** out of him, I made this thread to call him out on it. No it wasn't about me by the way..
> 
> and FYI if someone I knew was being bullied by a drunk I would confront them in person.


Which is fine mate but all the crappy jokes about him arent needed are they of others who the argument dont concern?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Haha now that makes a pretty picture dont it?
> 
> I* just dont like it when people gang up on one person. I *have no problem with him but if it was just aimed at merk then im sure merk could of made this thread or had an argument on that thread. Like tekkers and his new mate lol


youve no need to worry mate,after reading andys comments on here he can cope, its also obviouse he dont give a flyin fck what he did ,me if i had got boozed up and went round the board insulting members i wouldent show my face for a month


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Which is fine mate but all the crappy jokes about him arent needed are they of others who the argument dont concern?


surely if it doesn't concern others, why does it concern you so much?

after all this is a community and we are here to help each other out


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Which is fine mate but all the crappy jokes about him arent needed are they of others who the argument dont concern?


He's saying the same sort of things to others. He must know himself that he's going to have similar comments back...

A lot of members are banned for apparent bullying and disruption of the forum, yet some members on here dish out personal insults regularly and have nothing done. The double standard annoys people.

Maybe nobody has reported the posts and the mods haven't seen them, I don't know.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

here we go... I wish one day I got my own thread need to up my @sshole game


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

isn't it light banter or a bitter old man?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Are u being a bully :nono:


I think you would be well advised to go take a look in Merklemans journal to see what your friend Mr Huggins posted before you jump in with that sort of comment 



harrison180 said:


> i bet not one of you would have the balls to say what your saying to his face. if he has said something to p1ss u off then fine pull him up on it but then making a thread where folks take the p1ss out of his bodybuilding and other stuff is just pathetic tbh.


You serious bro? :w00t:

You too have obviously not seen the types of comments he has been dropping all over this forum for quite some time now. I rarely get involved in this sort of sh1t but let's be clear that there are no gangs in here and certainly no bullying...just a bunch of members that all share the same opinion that your "mate" needs to fix up or surely be banned although the fact that nothing seems to have been done so far is imo ridiculous.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Which is fine mate but all the crappy jokes about him arent needed are they of others who the argument dont concern?


The Peppparami one was good though fpmsl


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Which is fine mate but all the crappy jokes about him arent needed are they of others who the argument dont concern?


Unfortunately I can't control what other people say or do. I was just making my views known.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Which is fine mate but all the crappy jokes about him arent needed are they of others who the argument dont concern?


Unfortunately I can't control what other people say or do. I was just making my views known.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Double J said:


> I think you would be well advised to go take a look in Merklemans journal to see what your friend Mr Huggins posted before you jump in with that sort of comment
> 
> You serious bro? :w00t:
> 
> You too have obviously not seen the types of comments he has been dropping all over this forum for quite some time now. I rarely get involved in this sort of sh1t but let's be clear that there are no gangs in here and certainly no bullying...just a bunch of members that all share the same opinion that your "mate" needs to fix up or surely be banned although the fact that nothing seems to have been done so far is imo ridiculous.


I have seen a few threads just lately with different people getting personal etc. I don't see threads being made about every single person. I'm not on anyone's side I just find it distasteful to make jokes out of someone. I personally refuse to let folk on an Internet forum get to me, others may be different and I respect that but isn't there an ignore button on here you can use? If it gets really personal then ask that person to meet you and see if they say it to your face.

If someone is being a bully then fine call them out but I find it unfair when random people jump on the bandwagon to rip the p1ss.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I reported his post days ago.. I'm not usually one to snitch and I can always take a joke, but why should he get away with being a cùnt to people? I've seen people get banned for far less, not saying they weren't in the wrong but it can't be one rule for one and one rule for another.


grass


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> surely if it doesn't concern others, why does it concern you so much?
> 
> after all this is a community and we are here to help each other out


Yeah but everyone lighting torches and getting pitch forks out that wasn't directly involved is just as bad imo.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah but everyone lighting torches and getting pitch forks out that wasn't directly involved is just as bad imo.


Because nothing is done :laugh: Merk isn't the first guy either. I seem to remember something happening with that new Amy girl on here too?

Read what happened before sticking up for people. This page onwards

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/266487-merkleman-road-aesthetics-ectomorph-adventure-103.html#post5210783


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah but everyone lighting torches and getting pitch forks out that wasn't directly involved is just as bad imo.


He's old enough and miserable enough to stick up for himself mate, maybe you should persuade him to apologise for being a cvnt and the masses may be more sympathetic.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just suppose that he is really having a breakdown....does anyone think that posting 'jokes' would be helpful?

Andy can & does post a few comments which I sometimes think are a little uncalled for, but this all seems a bit like bullying.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Just suppose that he is really having a breakdown....does anyone think that posting 'jokes' would be helpful?
> 
> Andy can & does post a few comments which I sometimes think are a little uncalled for, but this all seems a bit like bullying.


andy gets abusive on someone journal = a little uncalled for

andy gets called out for his actions = andy is getting bullied


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Because nothing is done :laugh: Merk isn't the first guy either. I seem to remember something happening with that new Amy girl on here too?
> 
> Read what happened before sticking up for people. This page onwards
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/266487-merkleman-road-aesthetics-ectomorph-adventure-103.html#post5210783


like i said im on knowones side about what happend it obviously did and i wasnt disputing that even before i read what you linked. clearly andy was being a nob in that thread and merk should report him which he has done, good on him i hope something is done. I personally have never had a bad experience on here with andy and after seeing the sh1tty jokes etc i just thought id put a good word in as i have found him ok. yes i know theres a been a few replies on threads and i've thought "bit harsh andy" but they havent been aimed at me.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> He's old enough and miserable enough to stick up for himself mate, maybe you should persuade him to apologise for being a cvnt and the masses may be more sympathetic.


i agree he should appologise for the things he said. maybe it was ment to be a joke but it fell flat on its ****? i dunno im not him.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Just suppose that he is really having a breakdown....does anyone think that posting 'jokes' would be helpful?
> 
> Andy can & does post a few comments which I sometimes think are a little uncalled for, but this all seems a bit like bullying.


nooooo mate, dont tread in the same sh1t pile as me lol


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

He does seem miserable

Let's give him a good Huggins to cheer him up

*tumbleweed*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok, I've read the Merks posts & see what you mean.

He should apologise & delete the posts that he made on there.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Ok, I've read the Merks posts & see what you mean.
> 
> He should apologise & delete the posts that he made on there.


I've just read them as well, pretty cnutish tbh


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Just suppose that he is really having a breakdown....does anyone think that posting 'jokes' would be helpful?
> 
> Andy can & does post a few comments which I sometimes think are a little uncalled for, but this all seems a bit like bullying.


what a load of shit. he follows people round the forum abusing them or randomly abuses other members as and when he sees fit and nothing gets done. anyone else does it to the 45+ crew and its a ban yet he appears to do as he pleases without comeback and the people standing up to him get called bullies


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> what a load of shit. he follows people round the forum abusing them or randomly abuses other members as and when he sees fit and nothing gets done. anyone else does it to the 45+ crew and its a ban yet he appears to do as he pleases without comeback and the people standing up to him get called bullies


Does this mean you're not allowed to abuse me? I like the sound of that.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Does this mean you're not allowed to abuse me? I like the sound of that.


it appears to be an unwritten rule


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> it appears to be an unwritten rule


splendid


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> what a load of shit. he follows people round the forum abusing them or randomly abuses other members as and when he sees fit and nothing gets done. anyone else does it to the 45+ crew and its a ban yet he appears to do as he pleases without comeback and the people standing up to him get called bullies


Exactly, it's not like he posted it in one thread once, he was having a go at him in every thread, @Merkleman might forgive him and let it lie but I still think it's ****


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Double J said:


> I think you would be well advised to go take a look in Merklemans journal to see what your friend Mr Huggins posted before you jump in with that sort of comment
> 
> You serious bro? :w00t:
> 
> You too have obviously not seen the types of comments he has been dropping all over this forum for quite some time now. I rarely get involved in this sort of sh1t but let's be clear that there are no gangs in here and certainly no bullying...just a bunch of members that all share the same opinion that your "mate" needs to fix up or surely be banned although the fact that nothing seems to have been done so far is imo ridiculous.


But I watched a girl get ripped by that idiot Uriel the other day and call her a slag and claim he knew this because of pictures he'd seen it went beyond banter....it's 6 and 2 3s quite often, and tbh I was messing I dont really give a **** unless it's fired at me and fire back..ROLLS EYES backatcha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> splendid


45+crew....I sure hope I'm in this.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

What's the difference between andy Huggins and his father in law???

Andy likes family party's


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Andy is so diseased, he gave AID's the flu


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

He's not that bad really is he, I doubt any crap he says is actually intended in a vicious way.

Anyways, how could a man that smashes his mother in-law and mrs at the SAME time being a bad guy??? :laugh:

If he does get banned though I want full details of that story first! :thumb:


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Archaic said:


> He's not that bad really is he, I doubt any crap he says is actually intended in a vicious way.
> 
> *Anyways, how could a man that smashes his mother in-law and mrs at the SAME time being a bad guy??? *:laugh:
> 
> If he does get banned though I want full details of that story first! :thumb:


what a disgusting thought


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Ok, I've read the Merks posts & see what you mean.
> 
> He should apologise & delete the posts that he made on there.


I read it too and would say youngstarz comments were a lot worse yet no one said anything bout him..not saying anyone's right to bust someone's journal and pour negative comments on it but it does always seem to be a bandwagon bash on this forum all the time.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

HercuLean said:


> How do you prevent Huggins from drowning in a river?
> 
> Throw in a cheerio


lol this one had me in fits of laughter. reps


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Why do you think it acceptable to get drunk, hurl abuse at people them not even offer an apology the next morning? You're a Grade A a**hole.


What a lad


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> what a load of shit. he follows people round the forum abusing them or randomly abuses other members as and when he sees fit and nothing gets done. anyone else does it to the 45+ crew and its a ban yet he appears to do as he pleases without comeback and the people standing up to him get called bullies


I think its Milk under a different username (if thats the case I take my above comment back)


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

AndyHuggins = Yoda coming off heroin and running clomid @ 200mg per day


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Enough about Andy. John "Andrew" Bilzerian is in the house.

@Merkleman


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ooh yay, we're doing jokes.

andyhuggins - the only bloke on the stage that has to wear a belt with his lycra posing briefs.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

troponin said:


> Enough about Andy. John "Andrew" Bilzerian is in the house.
> 
> @Merkleman


Regarding bishes


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fcuk her right in the pusssy


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> what a load of shit. he follows people round the forum abusing them or randomly abuses other members as and when he sees fit and nothing gets done. anyone else does it to the 45+ crew and its a ban yet he appears to do as he pleases without comeback and the people standing up to him get called bullies


Don,t think anyone has been banned to my knowledge because of the 45+ crew...could be wrong.....


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I read it too and would say youngstarz comments were a lot worse yet no one said anything bout him..not saying anyone's right to bust someone's journal and pour negative comments on it but it does always seem to be a bandwagon bash on this forum all the time.


The difference is Andy has been at it for months. Half the regular posting members can't be wrong. The guy has got a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

@andyhuggins is so skinny his nipples touch


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

And Huggins is so old and thin that he once got a job as a table leg in an antique shop


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

grant hunter said:


> What's the difference between andy Huggins and his father in law???
> 
> Andy likes family party's


I don't get it


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

BigNiggaThor said:


> I don't get it


You haven't been here long enough yet......


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BigNiggaThor said:


> I don't get it


Wait until you have access to Male Animal... all will be revealed :lol:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Echo said:


> Wait until you have access to Male Animal... all will be revealed :lol:


Male what?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

killamanjaro said:
 

> Male what?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Echo said:


> Wait until you have access to Male Animal... all will be revealed :lol:


Y'all talk about andy in MA .... :confused1: hmmm


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Y'all talk about andy in MA .... :confused1: hmmm


He's a member so no need to be confused.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> The difference is Andy has been at it for months. Half the regular posting members can't be wrong. The guy has got a chip on his shoulder.


 I hear u.....ps u have a high belly button


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Twisted said:


> He's a member so no need to be confused.


I just thought it got more interesting in there lol so me lied to me!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Echo said:


> Nope. Andy posted himself that he had sex with his girlfriend and his girlfriends mother at the same time.


As long as mum consented surely it's ok I mean if she had dementia it would be cruel...was there pics?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I've just found out that talk of the Male Animal, outside of the Male Animal is not allowed

My posts have been deleted, and I take no responsibility for my post, in other people's posts they have by quoting me


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> As long as mum consented surely it's ok I mean if she had dementia it would be cruel...was there pics?


You think that having sex with a mother and daughter at the same time is ok if she consented?

Really!!!!????!?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I hear u.....ps u have a high belly button


Can't say I've noticed. I need pics of yours for comparison


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

Twisted said:


> You think that having sex with a mother and daughter at the same time is ok if she consented?
> 
> Really!!!!????!?


Lol wat?

They could probably taste each other off him


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

BigNiggaThor said:


> Lol wat?
> 
> They could probably taste each other off him


lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Twisted said:


> You think that having sex with a mother and daughter at the same time is ok if she consented?
> 
> Really!!!!????!?


Lol. Before I get In trouble OF COURSE NOT..........


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Can't say I've noticed. I need pics of yours for comparison


Mines an inny so no point


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> i bet not one of you would have the balls to say what your saying to his face. if he has said something to p1ss u off then fine pull him up on it but then making a thread where folks take the p1ss out of his bodybuilding and other stuff is just pathetic tbh.


I'm not a betting man but I'd take that one.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Twisted said:


> You think that having sex with a mother and daughter at the same time is ok if she consented?
> 
> Really!!!!????!?


Andy ****ed a Mother and Daughter in the same way Josef Fritzel did

Srs

Ver Srs

Potential children with 6 digits on each hand


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Twisted said:


> You think that having sex with a mother and daughter at the same time is ok if she consented?
> 
> Really!!!!????!?


Jesus christ i picked the right time to join :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> As long as mum consented surely it's ok I mean if she had dementia it would be cruel...was there pics?


Seems acceptable to me in the right circumstances tbh... As long as they were into him and not each other, it's all good in the hood!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Been trying to avoid this as i dont want to thought of as bullying but seriously how has no one questioned how old must andys mother in law be?! mg:


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Seems acceptable to me in the right circumstances tbh... As long as they were into him and not each other, it's all good in the hood!


So wrong lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Twisted said:


> You think that having sex with a mother and daughter at the same time is ok if she consented?
> 
> Really!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Been trying to avoid this as i dont want to thought of as bullying but seriously how has no one questioned how old must andys mother in law be?! mg:


Well yeah I guess you're right there. For me the mother would have to be 40 and the daughter around 20, or it'd be just be wrong. :-/


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

There's a few thousand people on this forum from different countries lives races ages sex

And the only person I think is a cvnt is Andy


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

No apology from Andy yet??....

Well, thought not!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> No apology from Andy yet??....
> 
> Well, thought not!


Nope and. One from mr youngstarz either terrible isn't it....I think the debate on mother ( not) daughter should continue tho


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> I'm not a betting man but I'd take that one.


Can I attend this face off too seen as u had beef with me aswell not long ago.....:thumbup1


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow 12 pages of ripping into a bloke who p1ssed people off on a thread. Can't wait for the next Muslim thread or something where the name calling begins from folk who don't get a mention. Ukm is gonna be full of these threads.

Ps I'm not only saying it cuz I have no problem with andy I just find this thread like a playground and my opinion would stick if it was about anyone on here. Even if I had a falling out with someone I wouldn't expect this crap. Yes call a person out or post back smarter Whittier comments to shut them up but not then have everyone make jokes about a person. There's even members on here taking the **** who haven't even reached double figures in posts. Was those 9 posts fighting with andy? I think not.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Wow 12 pages of ripping into a bloke who p1ssed people off on a thread. Can't wait for the next Muslim thread or something where the name calling begins from folk who don't get a mention. Ukm is gonna be full of these threads.
> 
> Ps I'm not only saying it cuz I have no problem with andy I just find this thread like a playground and my opinion would stick if it was about anyone on here. Even if I had a falling out with someone I wouldn't expect this crap. Yes call a person out or post back smarter Whittier comments to shut them up but not then have everyone make jokes about a person. There's even members on here taking the **** who haven't even reached double figures in posts. Was those 9 posts fighting with andy? I think not.


Couldn't agree more! I don't even know Andy huggins is and tbh I don't care. This thread has more responses and pages than most threads of people asking genuine questions! Sad really


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Wow 12 pages of ripping into a bloke who p1ssed people off on a thread. *Can't wait for the next Muslim thread* or something where the name calling begins from folk who don't get a mention. Ukm is gonna be full of these threads.
> 
> Ps I'm not only saying it cuz I have no problem with andy I just find this thread like a playground and my opinion would stick if it was about anyone on here. Even if I had a falling out with someone I wouldn't expect this crap. Yes call a person out or post back smarter Whittier comments to shut them up but not then have everyone make jokes about a person. There's even members on here taking the **** who haven't even reached double figures in posts. Was those 9 posts fighting with andy? I think not.


Only if Andy has became Muslim


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Wow 12 pages of ripping into a bloke who p1ssed people off on a thread. Can't wait for the next Muslim thread or something where the name calling begins from folk who don't get a mention. Ukm is gonna be full of these threads.
> 
> Ps I'm not only saying it cuz I have no problem with andy I just find this thread like a playground and my opinion would stick if it was about anyone on here. Even if I had a falling out with someone I wouldn't expect this crap. Yes call a person out or post back smarter Whittier comments to shut them up but not then have everyone make jokes about a person. There's even members on here taking the **** who haven't even reached double figures in posts. Was those 9 posts fighting with andy? I think not.


instead of trying to win the nobel peace prize why dont you get off your high horse and ask your mate to fix up, ease up on the drink and apologise?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Nope and. One from mr youngstarz either terrible isn't it....I think the debate on mother ( not) daughter should continue tho


Why..does he get drunk and turn into a cvnt on a regular basis too?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

HercuLean said:


> Maybe Skye is actually the mother from Huggins story?
> 
> Mind blown.


Oh no you didn't :lol:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

can't we all just be friends :clap:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

HercuLean said:


> Maybe Skye is actually the mother from Huggins story?
> 
> Mind blown.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Why..does he get drunk and turn into a cvnt on a regular basis too?


No idea..but a few do sometimes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HercuLean said:


> Maybe Skye is actually the mother from Huggins story?
> 
> Mind blown.


Only because ur knew and assuming u know me will I explain....no I have a son not a daughter


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> View attachment 158045


Oh I see take the boys side FINE!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh I see take the boys side FINE!


Cmon baby dont be like that....

Hey hey hey, you know I don't pick sides due to sex, I like the funny things and this was quite witty


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> Cmon baby dont be like that....
> 
> Hey hey hey, you know I don't pick sides due to sex, I like the funny things and this was quite witty


No..I'm no longer the fisher mans friend


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HercuLean said:


> In that case I can see no reason why you would actively encourage bullying


I wouldn't encourage bullying....


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

will huggins return to apologise before next weekend, or will he come back like a drunken bum, all guns blazing ?

stay tuned people, this is unmissable


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Wow 12 pages of ripping into a bloke who p1ssed people off on a thread. Can't wait for the next Muslim thread or something where the name calling begins from folk who don't get a mention. Ukm is gonna be full of these threads.
> 
> Ps I'm not only saying it cuz I have no problem with andy I just find this thread like a playground and my opinion would stick if it was about anyone on here. Even if I had a falling out with someone I wouldn't expect this crap. Yes call a person out or post back smarter Whittier comments to shut them up but not then have everyone make jokes about a person. There's even members on here taking the **** who haven't even reached double figures in posts. Was those 9 posts fighting with andy? I think not.


It's not because he's p1ssed someone off on one thread. It's because he has, over several months, been dropping snide remarks or generally being a nasty piece of work.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> instead of trying to win the nobel peace prize why dont you get off your high horse and ask your mate to fix up, ease up on the drink and apologise?


If he wants to apologise theres nothing stopping him. It would only be another tjread of abuse so i wouldnt appologise either.

Im not fussed about those who have had problems with him but atleast be man enough to pm him your address and have the balls to talk to a man you have trouble with face to face then dont go having a go from the saftey of a keyboard.

If the thread was of merk making the jokes then fine thats different but everyone has jumped on hms bandwagon trying to be clever. If someones ****ed me off id call em out and pm my address. If they wanted to come round then its their choice but if not then id humiliate them on a forum sayin how cowardly they were etc.

Again this post isnt just about andy id be posting this if it was about anyone. No need for folks to be ganging up on him or anyone for that matter its a forum ffs.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PaulB said:


> It's not because he's p1ssed someone off on one thread. It's because he has, over several months, been dropping snide remarks or generally being a nasty piece of work.


So everyone on here who is making jokes andy has p1ssed off then? I dont think so mate. If he has then fine carry on but if not then its not their problem imo


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> So everyone on here who is making jokes andy has p1ssed off then? I dont think so mate. If he has then fine carry on but if not then its not their problem imo


No, the people who are commenting have probably noticed how he's been so are making it known. Admittedly it does seem to have gone too far with the jokes now.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Let's leave Andy alone he's not here

Let's just lynch mob @harrison180 instead

Harrison you brown nosing Huggins lover come here while I jab you with my pitchfork


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Let's leave Andy alone he's not here
> 
> Let's just lynch mob @harrison180 instead
> 
> Harrison you brown nosing Huggins lover come here while I jab you with my pitchfork


Hahaha let me fix my clutch mate and then im free


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No..I'm no longer the fisher mans friend


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> View attachment 158046


Yes see them claws raaaaaa


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Let's leave Andy alone he's not here
> 
> Let's just lynch mob @harrison180 instead
> 
> Harrison you brown nosing Huggins lover come here while I jab you with my pitchfork


Leave Harrison alone or il beat hard with a hot stick..


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PaulB said:


> No, the people who are commenting have probably noticed how he's been so are making it known. Admittedly it does seem to have gone too far with the jokes now.


It just seems to me its past a joke now. The first 3 pages were a p1ss take and ok etc but now its gone ott and no need for it. Its passed a joke now people are going to far with it its not funny anymore.


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If he wants to apologise theres nothing stopping him. It would only be another tjread of abuse so i wouldnt appologise either.
> 
> Im not fussed about those who have had problems with him but atleast be man enough to pm him your address and have the balls to talk to a man you have trouble with face to face then dont go having a go from the saftey of a keyboard.
> 
> ...


PMing someone your address on a bodybuilding forum over him being a **** is full retard.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If he wants to apologise theres nothing stopping him. It would only be another tjread of abuse so i wouldnt appologise either.
> 
> Im not fussed about those who have had problems with him but atleast be man enough to pm him your address and have the balls to talk to a man you have trouble with face to face then dont go having a go from the saftey of a keyboard.
> 
> ...


Andy just pm'd me asking if you would get off his d1ck for 2 mins so he can take a p1ss


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Harrison has gone full white knight mode, only he is riding andyhuggins instead of a horse.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Im not fussed about those who have had problems with him but atleast be man enough to pm him your address and have the balls to talk to a man you have trouble with face to face then dont go having a go from the saftey of a keyboard.
> 
> If they wanted to come round then its their choice but if not then id humiliate them on a forum sayin how cowardly they were etc.


you must fancy yourself a real hard chap then ?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Andy just pm'd me asking if you would get off his d1ck for 2 mins so he can take a p1ss


Im the one riding andy into this crusade surely my d1cks up his bum and he is free to pee?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> you must fancy yourself a real hard chap then ?


Not really but if someone disliked me the option would be there. Nothing i hate more than snide comments and p1ss taking once its past a joke mate. I can take a joke no probs im gettin abuse for my opinion on a thread thats long stopped being a joke. I dont care but if it was to get serious and someone was to cross the line of bullyin me then id ask to meet them. Not to fight just to see if their gobby in real life.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

You have all got me mistaken i think. I have said my opinion has nothing to do with andy himself but the dislike of a thread thats past a joke where people havent even got the decency to tag his name in jokes which means they dont really want him to see it incase he comments something nasty or he reports them. I dont care who this thread is about. The only person not to be sticking the boot in is merk and its the comments in his journal that started this.

Im white knightin for no1 id be saying this if it was anyone who had an abusive thread made that went on 14 pages.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Not really but if someone disliked me the option would be there. Nothing i hate more than snide comments and p1ss taking once its past a joke mate. I can take a joke no probs im gettin abuse for my opinion on a thread thats long stopped being a joke. I dont care but if it was to get serious and someone was to cross the line of bullyin me then id ask to meet them. Not to fight just to see if their gobby in real life.


You would actually spend money on travel to meet someone from a forum just to see if they are 'gobby' in real life? So you arrive, go 'Yep, they're gobby, I'll be off then' and travel all the way back home again. Seems pointless mate.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Im the one riding andy into this crusade surely my d1cks up his bum and he is free to pee?


is 'Harrison180' French for 'Purple Aki'


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

HercuLean said:


> I understand mate
> 
> You are the hope of the Universe. The answer to all living things who cry out for peace. You are protector of the innocent. The light in the darkness. You are truth... ally to good, nightmare to Huggins critics.


I like you, you can stay.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> You have all got me mistaken i think. I have said my opinion has nothing to do with andy himself but the dislike of a thread thats past a joke where people havent even got the decency to tag his name in jokes which means they dont really want him to see it incase he comments something nasty or he reports them. I dont care who this thread is about. The only person not to be sticking the boot in is merk and its the comments in his journal that started this.
> 
> Im white knightin for no1 id be saying this if it was anyone who had an abusive thread made that went on 14 pages.


people haven't got the decency to tag his name in jokes :lol: mate, the fcukin thread has his name in the title, I think he knows what its about don't you. I think you should leave the thread and not come back....you, not us


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> You would actually spend money on travel to meet someone from a forum just to see if they are 'gobby' in real life? So you arrive, go 'Yep, they're gobby, I'll be off then' and travel all the way back home again. Seems pointless mate.


Not really mate. If i happend to be passing that area with work maybe but the situation would have to be very serious not like whats on here. Anyway i tried to make my point about this thread not being a joke anymore or of any use to anyone its just mindless now. I shall leave u all to it. I will take it that you are all man enough not to talk about me behind my back?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> people haven't got the decency to tag his name in jokes :lol: mate, the fcukin thread has his name in the title, I think he knows what its about don't you. I think you should leave the thread and not come back....you, not us


Goin mate. Like i just said i hope everyone is grown up enough and man enough not to talk about me behind my back. Speak to u in anothwr topic as life goes on and i said my opinion obviously most dont agree so add more pages of jokes about him etc.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

HercuLean said:


> I feel I should point out that I'm a giver not a receiver


I feel you i should point out you don't get an option


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> If he wants to apologise theres nothing stopping him. It would only be another tjread of abuse so i wouldnt appologise either.
> 
> Im not fussed about those who have had problems with him but atleast be man enough to pm him your address and have the balls to talk to a man you have trouble with face to face then dont go having a go from the saftey of a keyboard.
> 
> ...


PM me your address and i'll come round me and the gypos will do you in 'cuz im well hard then ill rush onto here to tell everyone how hard i am.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I think he should apoligise for the way conducted himself in the state he was in, although most people here have made some sub-par comments on here when under the influnece. But this thread is only lowering the standard of the board.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

gymspaz said:


> you must fancy yourself a real hard chap then ?


he reminds me of this guy when he posts


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

U lot still going on...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HercuLean said:


> U still in here ...


Clearly


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Shame everyone's blaming the thread for all the jokes on Huggins. I only made it to call him out on being an anus.

Now I look like a bum hole


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Shame everyone's blaming the thread for all the jokes on Huggins. I only made it to call him out on being an anus.
> 
> Now I look like a bum hole


Not all bum holes are ugly


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HercuLean said:


> Might aswell crack a few Huggins jokes whilst your here
> 
> Why did Huggins try and snort Splenda?
> 
> He thought it was diet coke.


I do hate jokes tho I never get them..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I do hate jokes tho I never get them..


Why do women make better soldiers? Because they can bleed for a week and not die.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah banter is one thing but straight out - "you look shít" posts and continuing it was a little harsh.
> 
> Other guys may have a similar opinion but they at least offer some advice off the back of it.


He called me skinny one night , but it was late and pops had had too many sherrys so I let it pass ( but I was dead dead hurt )


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Not all bum holes are ugly


Amen to that


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Not all bum holes are ugly


But non of them come out of anything smelling like roses :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Conscript said:


> Why do women make better soldiers? Because they can bleed for a week and not die.


Exactly!!! So why even bother having men in the army...and actually we bleed for about 30-40 years not a week and still don't die


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> Amen to that


Arrrr the lovley tommy where have u been.....look at u all beastly in ya avi....well ur forearm is at least :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> But non of them come out of anything smelling like roses :lol:


Speak for urself ..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Arrrr the lovley tommy where have u been.....look at u all beastly in ya avi....well ur forearm is at least :lol:


Hello !! Took time out to focus on my recovery after surgery , left my job , signed up for Uni to do Sports Remedial Massage , got a new job today as well , feel fantastic !


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Exactly!!! So why even bother *having men in the army*...and actually we bleed for about 30-40 years not a week and still don't die


They'll always need the spuds peeling and the laundry done, if they're up to it of course


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

The main thing I find most disappointing about this situation and entire thread, is that Andy has refused to own up and share the goss regarding his mother/daughter banging session.

Not on mate! :nono:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> Hello !! Took time out to focus on my recovery after surgery , left my job , signed up for Uni to do Sports Remedial Massage , got a new job today as well , feel fantastic !


Good stuff..pleased for ya


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Conscript said:


> They'll always need the spuds peeling and the laundry done, if they're up to it of course


The 'need' will always be for...decent honest guys with more girth than gob!!! Actualllllyyyyyyyy. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

HERE'S ANDY  :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

brilliant,your off ya fckin head andy lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> your off ya fckin head andy lol


YEP LOL


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> YEP LOL


Sherry?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Prince Adam said:


> Sherry?


No try again MR RIPTOE LOL


----------

